# Ipad encastré dans un mur (alimentation)



## pontanis (6 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

J'envisage d'encastrer mon Ipad en mural pour commander mes éléments domotiques et se pose la question de l'alimentation. 
1ère question : le fait d'alimenter en continue mon Ipad va t-il réduire rapidement la durée de vie de la batterie ?

2ème question : faut il privilégier l'alimentation avec le chargeur Apple ou plutôt utiliser un injecteur POE avec une prise RJ45 qui connecterait la tablette et l'alimenterait en même temps.

Merci d'avance - Nicolas


----------



## baron (6 Janvier 2016)

1) Le chargeur est équipé d'un système de contrôle qui arrête la charge dès que celle-ci est suffisante puis la maintient quand elle diminue. En conclusion, brancher en permanence ton iPad sur le chargeur est la meilleure manière d'épargner ta batterie.

2) Seul le système PoE+ te permettrait d'avoir une puissance suffisante mais je ne suis pas sûr que l'iPad soit compatible avec cette norme…
Le chargeur Apple me paraît plus sûr.


----------



## pontanis (12 Janvier 2016)

Merci Baron pour ta réponse.
Ma femme ne souhaite pas que le Wifi soit activé, à votre connaissance est-il possible d'utiliser un iPad connecté à internet par RJ45 à partir d'un adaptateur mini-USB-RJ45 ? Et si oui, quel modèle d'Ipad est compatible et avec quel adaptateur ?
Désolé ça fait beaucoup de questions...

PS: selon mes recherches je n'ai trouvé que cette solution qui n'est pas complètement satisfaisante : http://www.zdnet.com/article/lightning-ethernet-cable-for-the-iphone-or-ipad/


----------



## baron (12 Janvier 2016)

Désolé mais je n'ai pas de réponse à ces questions…


----------



## gmaa (12 Janvier 2016)

pontanis a dit:


> Merci Baron pour ta réponse.
> Ma femme ne souhaite pas que le Wifi soit activé, à votre connaissance est-il possible d'utiliser un iPad connecté à internet par RJ45 à partir d'un adaptateur mini-USB-RJ45 ? Et si oui, quel modèle d'Ipad est compatible et avec quel adaptateur ?
> Désolé ça fait beaucoup de questions...
> 
> PS: selon mes recherches je n'ai trouvé que cette solution qui n'est pas complètement satisfaisante : http://www.zdnet.com/article/lightning-ethernet-cable-for-the-iphone-or-ipad/


Il y aurait peut-être la solution CPL. J'ai installé un boîtier CPL un jour (il y a des années...) chez quelqu'un qui ne voulait pas de WiFi mais ils étaient équipés de PC Win. Je ne sais pas si c'est applicable dans le contexte évoqué.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Janvier 2016)

Impossible... Le réseau ne peut passer que par le wifi sur l'iPad... Desole... Aucun adaptateur possible en rj45...


----------



## lineakd (15 Avril 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Impossible... Le réseau ne peut passer que par le wifi sur l'iPad... Desole... Aucun adaptateur possible en rj45...


@Moumou92, il était possible déjà avec un hub usb alimenté puis un peu de matériel maintenant il existe une autre solution.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Avril 2016)

Oui, avec l'iPad pro et l'adaptateur usb 3 est compatible avec l'éthernet... Mais quel est l'intérêt...?


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## lineakd (16 Avril 2016)

@Moumou92, fonctionne aussi sur les autres idevices (iPhone, iPad). Test effectué sur un 6s et un pro 9,7". J'ai utilisé le hub sur un air 2 pendant quelques mois.
De se servir d'un réseau filaire.
Cet adaptateur permet aussi de se connecter à d'autres appareils mais je n'ai pas réussi avec les disques durs externes (je n'ai pas essayé les ssd) même en étant alimenté.
À voir, si en alimentant ce connecteur avec le nouveau câble de 29W, en se servant du pro 12,9", les disques durs apparaîtront dans l'app photos.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Avril 2016)

Avec un hub alimente et l'adaptateur usb Apple j'ai déjà branche des périphériques type go pro qui demandaient à être alimentés... Grâce à un cable usb en Y... Pour les disque durs j'utilise un routeur wifi ravpower, ça fonctionne très bien avec un peu d'astuce...


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## lineakd (16 Avril 2016)

@Moumou92, oui mais les vitesses de transfert ne sont plus les mêmes surtout sur l'ipad pro 12,9" qui prend en compte l'usb 3 ce que le 9,7" ne le fait pas, encore une de ces petitesses d'apple.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Avril 2016)

Oui, j'hésite à racheter l'adaptateur USB 3 pour mon iPad Pro (j'ai déjà l'ancien avec mon air). Mais en même temps, la gopro n'est pas USB 3, ni mon 5dmk2 ni aucun des périphériques que je pourrais brancher... Donc à voir à l'avenir...


----------



## Jura39 (16 Avril 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Oui, j'hésite à racheter l'adaptateur USB 3 pour mon iPad Pro (j'ai déjà l'ancien avec mon air). Mais en même temps, la gopro n'est pas USB 3, ni mon 5dmk2 ni aucun des périphériques que je pourrais brancher... Donc à voir à l'avenir...



J'ai acheter par obligation cet adaptateur pour une hospitalisation ou il n'y avait pas de wifi 
Ou je suis dans le Jura


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Avril 2016)

Avec mon routeur ravpower, je branche l'ethernet sur le routeur et je me crée mon réseau wifi... Très utile dans les hôtels où il n'y a que de l'éthernet (assez rare en France mais encore assez courant dans certains pays étranger...).


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Avec mon routeur ravpower, je branche l'ethernet sur le routeur et je me crée mon réseau wifi... Très utile dans les hôtels où il n'y a que de l'éthernet (assez rare en France mais encore assez courant dans certains pays étranger...).


L'iPhone est capable de faire cela


----------



## lineakd (17 Avril 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Oui, j'hésite à racheter l'adaptateur USB 3 pour mon iPad Pro (j'ai déjà l'ancien avec mon air). Mais en même temps, la gopro n'est pas USB 3, ni mon 5dmk2 ni aucun des périphériques que je pourrais brancher... Donc à voir à l'avenir...


@Moumou92, dans la vidéo ci-dessous, tu y trouveras un petit de test de vitesse de transferts de fichiers (commence à 2:20).






@Jura39, il arrive que le réseau mobile ne soit pas accessible ou de mauvaise qualité. Il est bon d'avoir un petit routeur de poche pour le partage d'un accès réseau à tous les périphériques. J'ai commencé avec un novodio plug'n' share puis à un tp link 710n mais attention avec ce dernier qui peut mettre un réseau à genoux s'il est mal configuré.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2016)

@lineakd : Merci pour cette information 
Bon dimanche


----------

